# "Smoking Hole" - a way around the ban?



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right place to put a post like this (please move if there is a better forum)... I came across this on another board & thought others might be interested or at least get a good laugh out of it.

http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/0,1518,524542,00.html

NOVEL SOLUTION TO BAN
Restaurateur Introduces Smoking Hole

A restaurateur in Lower Saxony has refused to be deterred by the state's new ban on smoking in bars and restaurants: He has sawed three holes in the wall so patrons can smoke "outside."


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

hahaha LOL funny


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Must get pretty drafty in there during the winter!

I'd hate to have to pay his heating bill!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

:r That's a riot !!!


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

It looks like a stockade.


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Too funny,


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

That's great.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice! :r


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

monsoon said:


> :r That's a riot !!!


I hear they put a dartboard on the other end while you're "smoking outside" .


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Hummmm...don't they have something like that in some of the clubs in Amsterdam...ah, never mind...

:chk


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

the red padding is a nice touch :chk


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

I must go there just to try this now!


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

It seems like a form of humiliation, (someone said stockades) that smokers will do anything (i.e. look foolish, ect.) to smoke.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Do they sell rotten tomatoes also?


----------

